# How to sell a car in Dubai



## Kazanova (Oct 19, 2014)

Hello Expats!

I am relocating to UK and need to sell my car. But, can't figure out why nobody is calling my ad on Dubizzle.
Maybe I am doing something wrong? I really don't want to end up giving it to agencies for pennies. 

Maybe some of you had this situation and can advise.

Thank you


----------



## twowheelsgood (Feb 21, 2013)

Well what make/model/mileage and how much are you asking for it ?

Its the summer as I am sure you have noticed so not many people buy a car this time of year.


----------



## Kazanova (Oct 19, 2014)

twowheelsgood said:


> Well what make/model/mileage and how much are you asking for it ?
> 
> Its the summer as I am sure you have noticed so not many people buy a car this time of year.


I have an X6 V8 2010. I put it up for sale on Dubizzle for 74k and willing to give it away for 70k

You might be right about summer, I just didn't expect that it would be so quite


----------



## Kazanova (Oct 19, 2014)

twowheelsgood said:


> Well what make/model/mileage and how much are you asking for it ?
> 
> Its the summer as I am sure you have noticed so not many people buy a car this time of year.


ah and the mileage is 137000kms. Just serviced it recently in Munich


----------



## Stevesolar (Dec 21, 2012)

Kazanova said:


> ah and the mileage is 137000kms. Just serviced it recently in Munich


Hi,
You will have three problems.
Firstly it's a terrible time of year to sell cars - so many people are leaving and trying to also sell their cars and many people are out of town.
Secondly - BMW are perceived to be expensive to service and parts prices are high.
Thirdly - your car is only really worth about 50k AED - so you need to be below this price for a quick sale.
You can compare yours to others - to confirm correct prices here:-

https://www.dubicars.com/search?aja...f=&pt=&yf=&yt=&kf=&kt=&b=&co=&ci=&s=&gi=&o=pa

Cheers
Steve


----------



## ThunderCat (Oct 28, 2015)

Another problem might be your car is not GCC specs. Many people believe these cars have major problems/previous accidents.


----------



## Kazanova (Oct 19, 2014)

ThunderCat said:


> Another problem might be your car is not GCC specs. Many people believe these cars have major problems/previous accidents.


Mine is GCC 
Bought in AGMC in 2010


----------



## twowheelsgood (Feb 21, 2013)

You said it was serviced in Munich - did you mean March ?

Anyway the X6 with a gas guzzling engine, with a high lift rear boot sill, which is a PITA to get heavy items in and out of and compares unfavourably with most other large luxury 4x4's.

Its basically old, and worn and nobody is going to buy it as a 'must have that model' but only because its cheap.

Sorry !


----------



## Kazanova (Oct 19, 2014)

twowheelsgood said:


> You said it was serviced in Munich - did you mean March ?
> 
> Anyway the X6 with a gas guzzling engine, with a high lift rear boot sill, which is a PITA to get heavy items in and out of and compares unfavourably with most other large luxury 4x4's.
> 
> ...


Very pessimistic description =)
Had the car for ages and was absolutely happy with performance and boot and interior and what not and would have kept it if i stayed

Anyways i was asking for suggestions on how and maybe where to sell. not to put me off

Munich motors is a garage


----------



## twowheelsgood (Feb 21, 2013)

Your optimism is my pessimism  I prefer to be delighted than disappointed at an outcome.

Remember that others will but what they are happy with, not what you are happy with.

A mum with heavy shopping isnt going to buy a car with a relatively tiny rear window and one which the help struggles to lift things in and out of the trunk 

Good luck with your sale - when its done do come back and tell us how you got on as its helpful to know for the next person who asks similar questions.


----------



## Kazanova (Oct 19, 2014)

twowheelsgood said:


> Your optimism is my pessimism  I prefer to be delighted than disappointed at an outcome.
> 
> Remember that others will but what they are happy with, not what you are happy with.
> 
> ...


Definitely! Will update you soon enough - gotta sell it until september since I am flying out and starting school in UK.

My last resort would be just to go to sellanycar type of dealers, but hopefully will come across BMW enthusiasts like me )


----------

